# Ls xj 2025 muffler issues.



## rasnesta (Feb 1, 2016)

I have been dealing with this cracked muffler for 8 months and finally have it done, by myself. My dealer quit selling LS so I had to work with a dealer 120 miles away. I was told it was a very common problem and was covered under the warrantee. After they sent me a muffler and I replaced it the dealer called and said LS would not cover the repair. They asked if I would pay their cost. I am a fair guy and did not want the little guy to get screwed so I did and they charged my card for more than I could get one online. I got screwed by Ls and the dealer. I would by from a better Company.


----------



## dr clean (Jul 9, 2020)

rasnesta said:


> I have been dealing with this cracked muffler for 8 months and finally have it done, by myself. My dealer quit selling LS so I had to work with a dealer 120 miles away. I was told it was a very common problem and was covered under the warrantee. After they sent me a muffler and I replaced it the dealer called and said LS would not cover the repair. They asked if I would pay their cost. I am a fair guy and did not want the little guy to get screwed so I did and they charged my card for more than I could get one online. I got screwed by Ls and the dealer. I would by from a better Company.


----------



## dr clean (Jul 9, 2020)

in my 4045 the transmission locked up with 53.00 hours on it. they had a service rep come to look at it at the dealer. he called me and said I dont know how to shift a synchromesh shuttle... I told him I had a 1720 ford with one and a tc35 with one the 1720 i bought it new in 1989 and the tc35 in 1995, I know how to run one...they fixed it under warranty in 3 months. It has been back to the dealer 5 times and they finally flashed the computer and this last year it has run fine.


----------

